# How to get the best 1/4 mile time



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

hey, just wondering if everyone would share their experiences and tips on everything to do and not do at the track. i'm planning on running my 200 in the 1/4 next week and want to know how it's done...please advise on best rpm to launch from for the ga16, and also where to shift, (at redline in every gear you get to? or at the end of the powerband?) and anything else you can think of to pass on...thanks a ton


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

some people insist that the end of the powerband is where you shift, but i found out that doing that, takes you OUT of the powerband for the next gear... i run my almost to redline and then shift. i dont know where a ga's redline is, but mine is right around 6200. its gonna be a feeling out process for you until you learn how to get off the line without bogging or spinning. my car spins thru the 60' whether i take off slow and hit it or take off fast from the getgo. the best thing to do, is just go and practice. people can tell you what works but it all goes out the window when the blood starts pumping and the tree counts down to green.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

yeah..but launching from 3500-4000 rpms to "practice" isn't going to be great for the clutch will it..? i just don't want to have to get a new clutch REALLY soon just in practicing for the track. thanks for the tips though


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, i dont have problems with my clutch until i smoke the tires with water... i just quit doing that and do a launch with them not being hot... i actually get better times when i DONT heat my tires up.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

On a GA16DE, you'll find that the power drops off rapidly past 6600-6700rpm as the ECU readvances the cams, but even so, you are best holding each of the lower gears (1st and 2nd anyway) all the way to their 6900rpm redline. This is because, as has been stated, you drop OUT of the powerband off of the shift due to the GA's gear spacing (especially with the auto tranny)..........

The only gear you would shift shy of redline (on manuals....autos should redline ALL gears) is 3rd-4th (you won't get this high in the 1/4, so it's only good for highway roll-ons), and then only by about 100-200rpm (6750rpm is a good shiftpoint); you shortshift here because the gears are closer together......

You never have to worry about a 4-5 shift, as you will hit your governor far before you'd want to shift (you should govern out near redline (6500+rpm) in 3rd on the auto trannied cars, around 6K rpm in 4th on B14 manuals.........and about 6200rpm in 4th on the B13's due to a shorter axle ratio).

As for launching, wheather you feather the clutch to keep the revs up, or dump it and use wheelspin for the same effect, you just have to make sure your tires (or clutch) are fully hooked up by 3500-4000rpm, which puts you right in the meat of the torque curve...........a perfect launch. Your actual launch rpm, will vary with the surface you are on (tracks are different than the street), but remember to be fully hooked up in the 3500-4000rpm range.


----------

